

Facebook PHP SDK: 62 open pull requests, 2 commits in last 6 months - johnnygoods
https://github.com/facebook/facebook-php-sdk

======
johnnygoods
This is a frustrating message to the developer community. I've submitted bugs
in the main FB bug tracker (e.g.
[https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/434542786631253?browse=...](https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/434542786631253?browse=external_tasks_search_results_524d819c99ddd7b61273098)).
They've been "looking into the issue" for 7 months.

